# Need help with Lilly's newest fear



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I need some advice on Lilly's latest fear and the best way to deal with it.

Lilly has never had a problem riding in a car. She goes to my mom's about 3 out of 5 days a week so we are in the car a lot. She has a harness that the seat belt slips through and she usually immediately lays down, sleeping within a few minutes.

Last week we had some very cold mornings (ok cold for our area) there was frost on the window. I brought out a towel for Lilly to sit on since the seats were so cold. I put her in as usual. When the wipers came on over the ice it seemed to spook her. That is the only thing I can remember that was unusual that happened at the time that I noticed she was shaking. She shook all the way to Moms and was panting by the time we got there. Ever since she shakes and pants when in my car. Mom says that when she takes Lilly in her car there is no problems or signs of fear, no shaking, no panting.

So now we have the issues how to fix this. I took chicken (her favorite treat) out with me but she will not take it. I know I should not sooth her because it will reinforce the fear. 

How should I help Lilly work this out? 
Everyone knows we just hate to see our little ones suffer.

Oh and Lilly says at least Mom isn't talking about my poo like last time :w00t:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you thought about trying the "thundershirt?" Might just do the trick.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Have you thought about trying the "thundershirt?" Might just do the trick.


hmmm....I'll have to take a look at that. Might give her some comfort.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, just checked those out - never heard of them before. Sound really interesting - one of the testimonials spoke about a dog who suddenly developed a fear of riding in the motorhome, so maybe will work.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would feed her in the car with the car off. If that's too hard, feed her next to the car. The goal is for her to be comfortable with the car just sitting and able to eat her food. Once she's good here, have the car turned on and bring her out. Then have the car off and turn it on while she's eating. Take your time and go slowly. Ideally don't force her to go for a ride until she's comfortable. 
OR you can set up to make the same sound and have her outside the car at a distance comfortable to her and feed while the noise is there, stop when it goes away. Slowly work on distance until she's in the car. 
For some dogs all it takes is a simple "you're fine, knock it off" and ignore the behavior. 
What you do just depends on your dog.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks JMM. I had a feeling it was something like that. I'll work this weekend on it.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes I have the thunder shirt and love it.....just make sure you follow the instructons. It has pressure points and I put it on Max and he is as calm as a cucumber....:chili: okay thats a chilli but close enough. I will post a pic with him wearing it soon....


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

jmm said:


> I would feed her in the car with the car off. If that's too hard, feed her next to the car. The goal is for her to be comfortable with the car just sitting and able to eat her food. Once she's good here, have the car turned on and bring her out. Then have the car off and turn it on while she's eating. Take your time and go slowly. Ideally don't force her to go for a ride until she's comfortable.
> OR you can set up to make the same sound and have her outside the car at a distance comfortable to her and feed while the noise is there, stop when it goes away. Slowly work on distance until she's in the car.
> For some dogs all it takes is a simple "you're fine, knock it off" and ignore the behavior.
> What you do just depends on your dog.


I worked on this today and we had no problems by the car, with the car door open and I could put her in the seat. She was shaking but I was able to easily get her to take chicken and do some tricks (sit, shake...). We did this several times. Tomorrow I'll work on it some more, see if I can start the car. 

This behavior has not been going on for too long so I should be able to fix it with a bit of work.


----------

